
Octogit - ahammad
https://github.com/myusuf3/octogit
======
earino
I used this project as an excuse to submit a pull request (adding gist
viewing), refresh myself some python (it's been a while), and write a blog
post about it ([http://earino.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/being-a-github-
polygl...](http://earino.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/being-a-github-polyglot/)).
I genuinely love what github has provided me, a place to program for fun
again, without having to delve so deeply into a sub-community of open source
that I have to invest real deeply. I can literally hit a URL, see what issues
exist about a project, and fix something. Github is awesome.

------
philfreo
See also Hub <https://github.com/defunkt/hub>

~~~
czzarr
it hasn't been updated in ages, which is a shame really as last time I checked
a lot of the super useful commands (like transforming an issue into a PR) were
not working because of the v3 API

~~~
zwass
Would be nice to see someone take on maintaining hub, or at least fixing the
broken stuff. Zach Holman spoke highly of it in "Git and Github Secrets" a few
weeks ago.

~~~
OiNutter
I was under the impression mislav was maintaining it at the moment. At least
I've seen some commits from him in the last 2 months, including some a few
hours ago, although that might have been prompted by this thread.

------
nathan_f77
I wish the author could have just contributed to hub
(<https://github.com/defunkt/hub>)... It would be very cool if 'hub' had
issues support.

Oh well, this is written in Python, and 'hub' is Ruby.

~~~
draegtun
Before defunkt's _hub_ there was _App::GitHub_ so it might have been good if
everyone had contributed to this :)

ref: <https://metacpan.org/module/App::GitHub>

------
lifeisstillgood
I think the issues arena is a good use case, and I currently use ghi, but I
agree that most of the other commands are pretty rare and using a web
interface is not a major issue every few wweeks

but I definitely will give it a try - I would like to add prentice child
relationships to issues - they would make a good backlog / story tracker
combined with hubboard

------
tombell
The only issue I have with this is having to type 'octogit' as a command or
alias it, compared to 'hub' or 'git'.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Doesn't seem to me that any of these commands are actually run that often, and
if that's wrong, is making an alias really that hard?

~~~
pooriaazimi
`octo` is better, shorter and catchier than `octogit` IMO. And a lot of people
unfortunately don't know about aliases.

~~~
balac
I'd be surprised if many people choosing to run a command line github
interface wouldn't know about aliases.

------
fookyong
off-topic, but what's this font?

[https://github.com/myusuf3/octogit/raw/gh-
pages/assets/img/r...](https://github.com/myusuf3/octogit/raw/gh-
pages/assets/img/readme_image.png)

~~~
waffle_ss
Based on the lowercase "g" I assume it's the same as GitHub's, which is
apparently a [modified version of Collegiate][1].

[1]: [http://www.quora.com/GitHub/What-font-is-used-in-the-
GitHub-...](http://www.quora.com/GitHub/What-font-is-used-in-the-GitHub-logo)

~~~
mietek
That's a completely different font.

------
spolu
This is awesome.

